# Another success with Attitude



## Amateur Grower (Feb 15, 2012)

Ordered 5 Sensi Jack Flash #5 femmed on Feb. 7th late, so Attitude got the order the morning of the 8th. They shipped the order out on the 9th according to their email and I received it today, the 15th. 7 days from the day they got my order until I received the beans in the southeast US. Not too shabby. USPS and Royal Mail were both spot on with their tracking, too!

They threw in free one World of Seeds Strawberry Blue and one Delicious La Dive femmed. I ordered stealth.


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice.  Is jack flash an auto?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2012)

:woohoo::woohoo:

congrats....Now to get those beans a popping


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 16, 2012)

PotSmokinSaint said:
			
		

> Nice.  Is jack flash an auto?


 
No, photoperiod. It's supposedly a cross of Jack Herer, Skunk and Haze.

AG


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 16, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> They threw in free one World of Seeds Strawberry Blue and one Delicious La Dive femmed. I ordered stealth and got this sweet T..


 
i got the same Tee, but they sent me the wrong size.... suppose to make it up to me on next order


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 16, 2012)

Shhhhhhh.......lets not discuss stealth methods.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 17, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhh.......lets not discuss stealth methods.


 
You know, I guess you're right. I probably shouldn't have put the method or picture on there. Sorry. Original post has been edited.

AG


----------

